# Ich möchte geworben werden Horde oder Alli



## CaptainUnterhose (15. Mai 2016)

Hey, ich suche jemanden der mich werben möchte.

 

Voraussetzung du musst mindestens 18 sein, etwas Gold haben für Erbstücke etc, Erfahrung im Spiel (habe etwas lange pause gehabt daher Lücken) Zeit haben, und was mir ganz wichtig ist, dass du Spaß an der Sache hast und humorvoll bist. Ich habe keine lust auf einen langweiligen Artgenossen, mit dem man nicht mal lachen kann.

Auch wichtig ich möchte auf keinem low pop Server spielen.

Real ID Unterhose#21306 einfach adden und dann sehen wir weiter

 

 

Habe diese Woche relativ viel zeit


----------



## sotok007 (16. Mai 2016)

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt, zocke csgo und wow, arbeite auch vollzeit.
das alles passt bei mir nur bedingt unter einem hut, abends ab 20:00 habe ich zeit zum zocken.
 
ich suche dich, um pfingstmontag powerlvling zu betreiben und die restlichen 3 monate selbstverständlich bis zu 5 chars hochzuziehen. erfahrung, gold, ts server (kein muss) etc vorhanden.
 
was du mitbringen müsst?
erstmal nur standard wow um bis 90 zu lvln. ich schätze wir werden an dem tag einen char auflvl 90 boosten können.
danach gerne noch mehr, halt abends oder sonntags 
 
was ich dir biete?
ich gebe dir einen CD Key für WOD sobald wir Montag abend fertig sind 
Taschengold, Taschen fürs lvln mountgold etc wird selbstverständlich gestellt, bin zwar nicht reich, hab aber momentan ca. 100k gold auf ANTONIDAS ALLIANCE übrig.
 
Interesse geweckt?
Bitte im Bnet adden: TEKTON#2730


----------



## CaptainUnterhose (16. Mai 2016)

Nee, sry schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Server


----------



## sotok007 (16. Mai 2016)

Alternativ kann ich dir

Aegwynn A (20k Gold vorhanden)

Thrall H (80k Gold vorhanden)

Blackrock H (30k Gold vorhanden)

 

PS

kannst mich auch im skype adden. ID: soydantas


----------



## Gadaric (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Captain ;-),

hab dich mal geaddet. (Gadaric)
Bin diese Woche krankgeschrieben und habe von daher sehr viel Zeit.

Würde mich freuen von dir zu hören.

 

Lg Fr0g


----------

